# New Computer, NO Microsoft Office



## mama2my2 (Apr 1, 2005)

So we just got a new computer and I came to find out it doesn't have an Office or Works suite, so no word processor or spreadsheet application. I really wouldn't care, but my husband would like to do some work from home, and he would need both applications.

I had him email me an existing Excel spreadsheet and existing Word document from his work. I was able to open and edit both in Google viewer. I emailed the document back to him and he was not able to see the document at all. As far as the spreadsheet, you can't email them back in Google viewer, so I had to "invite" him to be a contributor/collaborator, and he got an email with a link to the revised spreadsheet. This doesn't help him as he'll need to edit documents from here, and email them back to himself at work to continue.

So my question is, is there anything out there that will allow us to view, edit and email back Word & Excel documents/spreadsheets? I really hate to pay for a Microsoft Office Suite - he would only be working from home periodically and I really don't use it myself.

Thanks in advance for any advice!

~ Mama2my2


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Try Open Office.

http://www.openoffice.org/

hth

Ceri


----------



## HolLuvsTer (Feb 13, 2007)

New computers do not come with the office suite, but all computers come with a basic word processing program.

Someone help me out here, I cannot remember the name of it, but it exists on all computers (and no, I don't mean notepad)..its an actual word processing program that allows for formatting (although not to the extent of Word)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you mean Wordpad?

Start > Programs > Accessories > Wordpad


----------



## HolLuvsTer (Feb 13, 2007)

Wordpad, thats it! Thanks


----------



## mama2my2 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the OpenOffice link, that worked perfectly for us!

I had tried to use Wordpaf before and while some of the text came out ok, there was a lot of jumbled characters all over the page, and I still had nothing to view the spreadsheets with.

Anyway, I downloaded Open Office, tested out several docs & spreadsheets, sent them back and forth and everyone can view, edit and send ~ no problemo.

Thanks again!
:wave:


----------



## polishvito (Feb 17, 2007)

When a computer doesn't come with office, it will sometimes come with Microsoft Works, which is basically just a budget copy of Office. The latest version is able to open word documents and excel spreadsheets.


----------

